# Pics of my 200sx.



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

sorry I have to find a place to host.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

...priorities...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

cropped to save size...

"here is me... nismo18. I am hosing my car to make it bling"









"here is my 200sx with a CRX in the background... Man I wish I was saying here is my CRX with a 200sx in the background."









"here is my 200sx fron an angle... arent those rims NICE"









"if you look closesly you can see the pool that a skinny dip in on the right. W00t for skinny dipping"


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

hey what kinda springs are those?your site says theyre Sprints but when i had sprints it wasnt that low....you cut em or wha?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Very nice 200. I really do like thoes rims. I think you need to tint your windows. It woud complement the rims nicely.

Sprint spring do come in different sizes. I have 2.5" sprint springs.
also what size rims were you running on?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hehe that isnt my car I hosted and posted the pics for nismo18.

the 2.0 sprint drop is the one on my car... well still not on it yet  but in my garage


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

oooh i see..i got prokits right now but i still feel like im at stock height...


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

nice ride, I personally prefer silver rims but I like the drop.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

love those wheels, they look like konig helium 17" bronze but correct me if im wrong . I wish heliums came in 16".....


----------

